# HB#342



## meltedsnowman (Jun 1, 2012)

http://m.sltrib.com/sltrib/mobile3/5590 ... h.html.csp

Not sure if I linked that correctly but I oh well.
Seems to me if the landowners don't want the turkeys poopin everywhere, a easy way to solve the problem would be to allow hunters access to the property to thin the flock. Much cheaper than relocation as well.


----------



## gpskid (Jul 24, 2012)

Really, are you freakin kidda me

After twenty plus years of the NWTF, SFW and others to bring the *Wild Turkeys* back to huntable populations so we could have over the counter hunting. This restoration effort(started in 1986) was remarkble effort on alot of hard work from DWR personel and individuals of many organizations which I mentioned. Its ashame that some **** who probably doesn't have a clue about conservation of wildlife, doesn't hunt, would propose such a bill.
Yes lawdowners have contributed alot in restoring our wild turkey populations, but lets not destroy what we have work so hard to restore. They ( Turkeys) were here first...


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Lol, yeah those turkeys really damage things :roll: ; I don't know how we live with 4 flocks of 15+ plus birds on our property! :shock: 


Crybabies!


Well y'all might get a fall season out of it.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

The "shoot 'em on sight" provision of the bill has been removed. Now the bill is to create a fall season to go along with the spring season. It also includes a provision to make the DWR deal with nuisance birds like they do elk and deer. I'm guessing some depredation hunts will be coming soon to a neighborhood near you. :roll:


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

It makes you wonder why the birds population is getting too high?

Can anyone give me an idea of what the natural predator of a turkey would be? Maybe if we had a few more of them in Utah?




Of course, I would love to have an additional season to hunt turkeys. I think that is an obvious solution -- but landowners will need to be willing to allow hunters onto their land to hunt.

The thing that truly worries me with all of this, including SB61, is when the State Legislature decides to start creating law to manage our wildlife without first working with the agency placed in charge of managing wildlife (UDWR). This group of politicians really do scare me -- heck, we've got one that thinks he's not only doing is legislative branch duty, but also the judicial branch as well!


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

PBH said:


> This group of politicians really do scare me -- heck, we've got one that thinks he's not only doing is legislative branch duty, but also the judicial branch as well!


That wouldn't be Mr. Mciff, the self appointed private land water czar would it?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

PBH said:


> It makes you wonder why the birds population is getting too high?
> 
> Can anyone give me an idea of what the natural predator of a turkey would be? Maybe if we had a few more of them in Utah?
> !


The hardiest predators on them are the ones that hit the nests (skunks, *****, etc) you have a couple of bad hatch years and you will see numbers plummet.

If one is crippled where it can't fly, then foxes, yotes, etc will try to catch them.


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

Ditto to what Mojo1 said about the egg eaters, included in them are magpies. Be glad we don't have Feral Hogs here, because down South they also destroy a good number of turkey's nests also. Believe it or not Hawks take a good number of young turkeys. Coyotes learn quickly how to get a turkey dinner too. I have killed several foxes and coyotes when I was hunting turkeys and calling. Had them trying to sneak up on me, guess they thought they were going to get a tasty hen lunch. those # 4 Magnum Turkey loads do a number on them.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Once I even had a black bear come in to my turkey setup,(down in south AR), I'll never know if he was hunting that turkey he heard or just passing thru that thicket by other circumstance, but you better believe he knew exactly where that sound was coming from!!! :shock: 

When I asked him where yogi was, he lite out of there like his tail was on fire. :lol:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

If the birds really are becoming that big of an issue in certain areas, I can't see a better way of appeasing both landowners and hunters than adding an additional fall hunt, but only in the areas that have the biggest issues, and only up to the point where populations come in check. But I think the statement that landowners will need to grant permission to trespass for hunters to actually kill birds. Why not throw in a few landowner tags for the owners to do as they see fit, be it filling the tags themselves, selling them to hunters, or giving them away at their discretion?


----------



## gpskid (Jul 24, 2012)

Mojo1 said:


> Once I even had a black bear come in to my turkey setup,(down in south AR), I'll never know if he was hunting that turkey he heard or just passing thru that thicket by other circumstance, but you better believe he knew exactly where that sound was coming from!!! :shock:
> 
> When I asked him where yogi was, he lite out of there like his tail was on fire. :lol:


I've called a few bears in on the boulders while calling turkeys, I wondered why the tom stopped gobbling only to see a bear walk in, had one stand up face to face once, don't know if their just curious or looking for dinner.


----------

